# Photography Collaboration - May 24



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Many of you have seen the ongoing Photography Collaboration Proposal thread which has been running for a while now here on ehMac.

After some deliberation, the date of May 24th was sort of decided upon as an opportune time to collect some ehMac photos. Kind of a "Day in the Life..." thing.

This May 24th, take a picture. If you get a photo you like post it here (details follow). I don't know the best way to showcase these photos, but once we have them we can be creative. We could collaborate on a website or simply a .Mac slide show. 

A couple of guidelines will help keep the whole thing organized.

1. All posted pics should be no larger than 800 by 600. (keep your high res versions for future use).

2. There is no specific topic, just shoot whatever catches your eye on May 24th. However, lets keep it clean (nothing more than a PG rating). Based on the Photography Anyone thread this should not be an issue.

3. Please just one shot per contributor.

4. I will start a new thread in the Everything Else section on Tuesday following the long weekend. After that, post your photos as soon as they are ready. Please keep the thread for photos only. Any discussion of shots should be kept somewhere else.

That looks good to me. 

One last thing. If anyone needs a place to upload their photo, I have a ftp site that can be used. PM me after details if necessary.

Good luck.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Count me in!

That sounds cool to me. Looking fwd to it.

H!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm in. Should be interesting to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Awesome!  

We can use the ehMac .Mac page to host the photo's if that would work good.









Sounds like a really fun project!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If I can upload an image somewhere, count me in. It'll be a nice way to see what my new digital camera can do.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> If I can upload an image somewhere, count me in


Just start a free account with http://www.fotopages.com 
and then link/image post the image here to ehMac.

Just make sure that you link the image to the address of the
actual image that you open in it's own window.

Some users have had problems understanding how to link
images into a thread, But once you do it once right, It's
fairly easy to understand how it's done.

Dave


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

As fate would have it, I will be without a digital camera this May 24 weekend. The only digital we have in the house is my mother-in-laws (don't ask). She leaves for Ireland tonight and I'm pretty sure she'll want to take her camera with her.

I probably don't have batteries or film for my 35mm either.

If all else fails, I will resort to my cell phone camera. Crap quality though.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm boycotting the long weekend this year due to
outrageous car fuel prices and staying at home,
So the images will have to be taken locally this year.

It would have been nice to have gotten some nice
wilderness shots of the Haliburton highlands, But at least
I'll be missing the grueling 2.5 hr or more drive up there.

Oh well, Just as well, Thanks Mike errr...Ernie errr...Dalton.

Dave


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This is just a bump of thread to remind everyone to grab their cameras and get out there today. Good shooting folks!

"Smile!"


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Well folks, I hate to say it but I didn't manage to get a decent shot on May 24th.

I don't want to taint the actual photo thread with an apology at the top so could someone please start a thread with an appropiate photo?

I look forward to seeing what everyone else got and hopefully can participate in the next photo event if there ever is one.

Once we have a nice collection of shots, maybe we can discuss and do something with them like build a web gallery with GB music. Another idea would be to load a selection of images into iPhoto (in a chosen order) and use as an ehMac screen saver with or without music.

Anyhow, let's see what you all got.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

well... no excuses here, but the weather so poor...  

I have some but, they may reflect the poor/desolate weekend. Are we allowed a touch of PS'ing??

H!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We had beautiful hot sunny weather and, as luck would have it, I had scheduled a magazine photo shoot for that day. The subject was a 1946 Indian Chief motorcycle and we shot the bike out at Ruckle Park. I used my trusty old Nikon F2AS and used film instead of digital, so it will be a day or two before I can post the photos.

Do we have a thread set up for posting the images yet?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Poor weather here too, curtailed much activity. I did manage to get a couple of disappointing and rather grey shots though.

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Bad weather in our area as well,
But I did manage to get a photograph of a raccoon that
climbed a telephone pole accross the street from me,
Glad I have a 250 mm equiv. lens on my digital camera.

I try to post it soon.

Dave


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Too bad about the weather in the rest of Canada.









Those who had sunshine, post here.

The next shoot is when and about what?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Some good shots in the thread so far. Keep them coming. 

Please remember, photos only.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

This is a painted Daisy that I shot today, It looked so nice
and artsy looking...Even though the local insects had been
making a meal of it.

Dave


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

That's a _great_ shot!  

Here's one of my orchids, an Epidendrum Pentotis. The flowers are incredibly fragrant, almost intoxicating. When the plant is in full bloom you can its perfume from yards away.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> That's a great shot!


Thanks Doug,
I'm going to try to shoot some more today and try to get an
even sharper image this time by shooting in the RAW setting.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I shot this one this morning before the wind started to pick
up, I shot the image in RAW format which meant that I had
to process it using a utility and then save it as a TIFF.

The image was then dithered down from the original 48 bit
colour's and then enhanced using PhotoShop Elements and
then saved again in GraphicConverter because I needed to
make a few tweeks.

I used the RAW setting instead of the TIFF setting because I
can get 39 photos instead of the 29 photos in the TIFF
setting on my camera with a 256 mb flash card.

I've got a bunch more shots to process yet today,
Perhaps I'll just post a link to my Fotopages next time.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'll post this last one...Honest.
It's a Columbine Hybrid from our front garden.

I shot it this morning as well.

Dave


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Very nice, very nice!

It's okay. You can post some more.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well I tell you these past two shots look completely
different when I login and look at them using my laptop,
They actually look a lot more professional, Although a bit darker.

I'll try to post another one tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Nice stuff! Outstanding! Poster material. I wouldn't expect anything less from a bunch of very creative Mac fanatics...

We ARE the "Elite", after all.  

So, do we have a way for any of us who don't have a .Mac account to post photos on this thread?

I've got several from May 24th. The weather here was outstanding...and my subject was a 1946 Indian motorcycle that will be featured in a national magazine.

And I'm dying to share...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Macnutt, you have a Fotopages account, no? I'm pretty sure that's you in the Canadian listings.







If so, you don't need a .Mac account to post your pics. If you need help with linking to your Fotopages images, there are tips & comments posted elsewhere in this forum... or just ask for a recap.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I do have a fotopages account. I've posted stuff there before, and managed to link it to this forum.

But the link only seems to work for the very first photo. The rest show up as little boxes with red X's in them when I preview the post.

What the heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> The rest show up as little boxes with red X's in them when I preview the post.


There are two reasons for getting the red x in a box

One is the server is down and the link isn't working properly.
(Which does happen on the Fotopages server)

Two is you didn't link the image properly.
(Check that you are linked to the correct image address)

Also try linking to the image outside of the edit area of
your account, It's possible that you are trying to link to
an image that you haven't updated to the server yet.

I usually have a bookmark that is outside of my Fotopages
edit account that I'll click when I want to link to an image
quickly.

Dave


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> Or am I doing something really stupid that is preventing this from working properly?



















When you create a daily entry at Fotopages with multiple images, you can click on "View all X _(number of)_ photos..." to see the whole daily archive. You can do this for today's archive, or that of any prior day. Upload some images to create a new archive, then:

1) Click on an image you want to link to good ol' ehMac,

2) It will open in a new window with Fotopages formatting & other links. Do NOT link to the address in that window. Instead,

3) In the new window that's opened, control-click on the image itself. This will bring up a contextual menu where you will select "Open image in new window". This will open the image in a new Safari window, with no Fotopages formatting - it'll be the image only,

4) Select & copy the URL appearing in the new Safari window where your image is displayed. Use that to link your image to this forum:










If you want to link multiple images, you can't include all urls in the same







code. You have to do separate







codes for each image, with a hard return after each one e.g.



















It's easy. Oh look, I did it again!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Here's an image that I shot today while at the Ontario
College of Art (and Design) for the "Doors Open - Toronto"










Here's an image looking straight up
(I lay on the ground on my back for this shot)











Later on I ventured down to Queen St. West to see what was
left of the 70's, I couldn't find very many old landmarks,
Just a few bars and "Rivoli's" This is shot with the Infrared
filter and in the Black and White setting.
(The Beverly bar is gone!!!)

Dave 

[ May 29, 2004, 02:24 PM: Message edited by: dolawren ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I went out to check something in the back seat of my Taurus wagon a few minutes ago, and folded one seatback down... and found this little *tree frog* clinging to the moulding behind the seat. I don't know how the heck it got in there. I put it in our patio hedge and was lucky enough to get one picture before it went on its way. It's tiny - less than two inches long.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If anyone is interested - I was able to identify the frog. It's a *Gray Tree Frog*. They're quite common in this part of the country, and in the U.S.; you can hear them peeping most spring & summer evenings. Here are some links:

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

Before I released it into the hedge, it was calm and let me examine it. It then climbed up my wrist onto my arm.   

Last time I caught a tree frog I was about 10 years old.


----------

